# change user name



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

i would like to change my user name if i can to King TT, how do i do this?? thanks for help


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You'll have to PM Jae (site owner) and ask nicely :wink: ...afraid mods don't have the ability to do it

Dave


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

...or KMP. He can.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Sorted for you.


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

many thanks. shows wat a great forum this is


----------

